# Police Officer David Colley



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*David Lee Colley*
Montgomery Police Department, Alabama

End of Watch: Saturday, April 4, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 24

*Tour:* 2 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer David Colley was killed when his patrol car collided with a tractor trailer at the intersection of Narrow Lane Road and East South Boulevard.

He was responding to a call when the crash occurred at approximately 6:00 am. He was transported to Baptist Medical Center South where he succumbed to his injuries.

Officer Colley had served with the Montgomery Police Department for two years. He is survived by his wife and 1-year-old child.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Police Chief Ernest Finley
Montgomery Police Department
320 N Ripley Street
Montgomery, AL 36104

Phone: (334) 241-2816

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22455-police-officer-david-lee-colley#ixzz3WNGYEY7M


----------

